# Finishing drywall behind kitchen cabinets



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi all - New drywall is going up all around the kitchen :thumbsup: - In the areas that will be behind cabinets (base and uppers)... how should I be finishing the walls? Regular seam and screw coat mud-coverage? 

Also, priming.. I'm going to be using Zinsser 123 to seal/prime the walls... should I bother doing that behind the cabinet areas? I'm sure it couldn't hurt, but in the interest of conserving resources, I wanted to know if that's required, recommended, preferred or not necessary in the least  
Thanks!


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

It is pretty normal to mud and tape the walls behind the cabinets just as if the cabinets weren't there. As for primer, that's totally a judgement call. I can't see an advantage of one way over the other.


----------

